# what's the food that represents your state



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been lazy today, been watching TV and spending time on the computer, just one of those days, I was watching a travel show about deep fried foods, and it brought back some wonderful memories of traveling in the 5th wheel, I remember having my first fried green tomatoes in Johnson City Texas, they were sooooo good. I had never heard of them before the show Fried Green Tomato's, later in the year we were in New Orlenas and I had Alligator:w00t:, my first time eating grits (yummy) and my favorite Jumbalia at a Plantation restraurant. In Mississippi I had my first hush puppies, sweet potato pie:wub: and hand rubbed ribs. I ate craw fish well one bite lol, so many different kinds of foods, In Florida I had key lime pie. So I was thinking we are all from different states and countries, what is a food from your state that you would want me to try if I were traveling your way. I can dream of going to other countries, what would you have me try in your country?Who knows one day we just might be back on the road fulltime again.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

You've already talked about my current states. I guess my home state would be fried chicken because of Colonel Sanders. LOL! I'll be interested in what everyone says.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

In Florida? Snowbirds of course!!!!

Well, oranges, or maybe sugarcane. In my area, nothing beats a Greek salad from Tarpon Springs.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

clam chowdah, lobstah and baked beans, of course! :thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Well for Hawaii it would be poi and poki...I don't like either. :w00t:However I do make a good pineapple martini:HistericalSmiley:Come to Hawaii my friend I'll make you one.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well i'm orginally from Balimore so it would be steamed crabs, crab soup and softshell crab sandwhiches. yummy!!! Well you already tried the food for Florida.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Key lime pie that was it for Florida


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

MaryH said:


> clam chowdah, lobstah and baked beans, of course! :thumbsup:


Ditto - for NH (although, apple pie should be included also):blush:


Mary, I think that you're terrifically bright and exorbitantly engaging. (Just an FYI) :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Green Chili represents New Mexico, and the best is Green Chili Stew!!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Deep dish pizza, Chicago style hot dogs, and Italian beef.

Chicago is probably one of the least healthy cities. :blush:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm originally from southeastern NC (a barrier island actually)- on the NC/SC line, so in that area it would be all sorts of fried seafood (especially Calabash seafood!! It's the best!!- if you're southern and grew up on it. lol), hush puppies, bbq, fried okra, coconut cake, banana pudding and some sweet tea! (but maybe not all at once...or maybe I'm just naming all the things I miss)

But here in Shanghai, it's famous for 'Xiao Long Bao' or "Baozi"-it's a type of soup dumpling. I love them too much and just had a bunch for lunch yesterday! YUM!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Where I am living at the moment, dates represent the area. 

Dates that come from the desert palm tree; contains a good amount of iron for the body. only 3 dates in the morning gives the body good amount of energy. 

There are certain dishes that are prepared from dates. I just need to get the correct English spelling for them :blush: But i know that there are quite a few of the dishes (I am not good with their names though).

Dates are one type of food that I gotta remind myself to have every now and then 

I almost forgot the sea food. Fish from the sea water. In fact, people used to live mainly on dates and fish in this area long time ago. Again, there are certain breed of fish (from the salty sea) that are known in the area. and I agian, I am not good with remembering their names. 

When we talk food, I am not an expert lol


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Deep dish pizza, Chicago style hot dogs, and Italian beef.
> 
> Chicago is probably one of the least healthy cities. :blush:


And for those of us who originally hail from "downstate," there is sweet corn! We can't forget about Hoopston IL which calls itself the sweet corn capital of the world!:w00t:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Oh, sweet corn! Nothing beats the first dinner with sweat corn in the summer. Besides corn, Iowa is known for pork tenderloins (yum!) and loose meat sandwiches (I don't like these.) 

I will say that we have some of the best beef I have ever tasted here, too. I grew up in Fla and NC and never knew the beef in Iowa would be so good.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> Well for Hawaii it would be poi and poki...I don't like either. :w00t:However I do make a good pineapple martini:HistericalSmiley:Come to Hawaii my friend I'll make you one.


 
Hey, chicklett! I'll trade my peach schnapps smoothie recipie for your pineapple martini recipie. My neighbors have an annual drink contest at New Years and I won a couple of years ago with the smoothies, so it is definately a good one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Codfish mainly but also other seafood, lobster, crab, halibut. Old fashioned traditional meals would be fish (salt cod) and brewis; and boiled vegetables cabbage, carrot, turnip, potatoes, with salted beef, and with a roast of pork, beef or chicken, pease pudding or a boiled or steamed pudding.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

New Jersey is the largest fresh market supplier of blueberries in the United States and it's the 3rd largest cranberry producer in the United States. It's also a major supplier of fresh market tomatoes and we grow some pretty good sweet corn, too.

When people think of New Jersey, they usually think of the Northern corridor loaded with factories that leads to NYC, but most of NJ is actually suburban and a good part of the state is made up of farms, beach areas, and rural areas. 

So... if you came to NJ in October, you could visit the cranberry festival and try all the jellies, jams, and cobblers made with cranberries. If you come during the summer, you can visit our beautiful beaches and try our blueberries, corn, and tomatoes. And, of course, since we are a coastal state, we have some great seafood year round.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been in North Carolina for 15 years now so I guess it's my home state now. BBQ (big argument here over which is best, Eastern or Western BBQ) and banana pudding are the staples along with grits. Got to have everything with sweet tea, too!

What really surprised me when I moved here is that macaroni and cheese and potato salad are considered traditional Thanksgiving foods. They are served right along with sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes, stuffing, etc.

No wonder I have gained weight since I moved here!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Potatoes of course. I live in Idaho. The best potato dishes are at the county fairs around here. They take a whole russet potato and put it through this machine that shaves into one continuous french fry. So the whole thing is one big long fry. They also make "Tortatoes" Which is very similar. Like mushing the word potato and Tornado together.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I live in Northern Idaho, Huckleberry's would be what represents the area I live in, we have jams, pie's, ice cream, all sorts of yummy deserts with huckleberry's. Also potato's and lake trout and vension (deer meat)


Yuma is known for lettuce, medjool dates,(Yummy), citrus, and Mexican foods, not sure about the rest of AZ


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

MaryH said:


> clam chowdah, lobstah and baked beans, of course! :thumbsup:





Sandcastles said:


> Ditto - for NH (although, apple pie should be included also):blush:
> 
> 
> Mary, I think that you're terrifically bright and exorbitantly engaging. (Just an FYI) :thumbsup:





Maglily said:


> Codfish mainly but also other seafood, lobster, crab, halibut. Old fashioned traditional meals would be fish (salt cod) and brewis; and boiled vegetables cabbage, carrot, turnip, potatoes, with salted beef, and with a roast of pork, beef or chicken, pease pudding or a boiled or steamed pudding.





Lacie's Mom said:


> Green Chili represents New Mexico, and the best is Green Chili Stew!!!


Since Mary, Allie, and Brenda covered all the epicurean delights in MA/NE area they have left me no other choice but to ponder those in the state I now live...Nevada.

With Nevada close to Lynn in New Mexico one would think there would be something sensational to delight one's taste buds. After thinking about it and doing a little research I found Nevada has no state culinary delight. BUTTT if you want to talk about entertainment and choice eats we have; show girls, floor shows, comics, concerts, gamblin', cuisine eatin', lots of drinkin', and debauchery! Welcome to Nevada! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> Well for Hawaii it would be poi and poki...I don't like either. :w00t:However I do make a good pineapple martini:HistericalSmiley:Come to Hawaii my friend I'll make you one.


And Spam ... right?!!! 



Starsmom said:


> Since Mary, Allie, and Brenda covered all the epicurean delights in MA/NE area they have left me no other choice but to ponder those in the state I now live...Nevada.
> 
> With Nevada close to Lynn in New Mexico one would think there would be something sensational to delight one's taste buds. After thinking about it and doing a little research I found Nevada has no state culinary delight. BUTTT if you want to talk about entertainment and choice eats we have; show girls, floor shows, comics, concerts, gamblin', cuisine eatin', lots of drinkin', and debauchery! Welcome to Nevada! :HistericalSmiley:


LOL, Marsha... I think for Vegas our state food is Buffets! 

I've only lived her about 7 years...California before that and it would have to be healthy foods. No one food in particular, but health conscious things - whatever is the "in thing" at the moment : maybe coconut water?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> And Spam ... right?!!!
> 
> 
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: How could I forget Spam!!! I don't like that either.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, in I think the most important contribution that California makes to the food world (at least to me LOL!) is.........Wine!! California wines are among the best anywhere.
:wine:
But we are also the largest producer of wonderful things like avocados, artichokes and strawberries! If I had to think of one dish it might be the Cobb Salad, which was first conceived of at the old Brown Derby restaurant in Hollywood. With lettuce, tomatoes and avocados it is full of Cali's wonderful fresh produces. Yum-o!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, in I think the most important contribution that California makes to the food world (at least to me LOL!) is.........Wine!! California wines are among the best anywhere.
> :wine:
> But we are also the largest producer of wonderful things like avocados, artichokes and strawberries! If I had to think of one dish it might be the Cobb Salad, which was first conceived of at the old Brown Derby restaurant in Hollywood. With lettuce, tomatoes and avocados it is full of Cali's wonderful fresh produces. Yum-o!


:amen:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Kentucky:

Almost all the world's bourbon is made in Kentucky, so food cooked with bourbon is on a lot of the local restaurant menus. . . bourbon glazed salmon and shrimp; steaks marinated in bourbon; steak sauce with bourbon, cakes and bread puddings served with bourbon sauce; pies and candy made with bourbon . . . . . . . .

Two of my bourbon favorites:

Old Kentucky Bourbon Chocolates:

- Old Kentucky Chocolates


Derby Pie, otherwise known as Chocolate-Bourbon Pecan Pie:

Derby Pie (Chocolate-Bourbon Pecan Pie) Recipe - Derby Day Party - Louisville, Kentucky City Guide - Photos - SouthernLiving.com



A few other things:

Beer Cheese Spread
Fried Banana Peppers
Mint Juleps - made with bourbon of course


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I didn't read through all the posts, so I hope I'm not repeating anything, but if you're in New Jersey in the summer, you must have our home grown tomatos and corn-on-the-cob!!! They are simply...the BEST!!!! And the fresh fish caught along the coast isn't too shabby either :thumbsup:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

MaryH said:


> clam chowdah, lobstah and baked beans, of course! :thumbsup:


What Mary said :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmmmm.....Oregon is about 1/2 to 2/3 desert where they are heavy into beef, but where I live in the Willamette Valley not far from the coast I'd say Halibut, Salmon and Dungeness Crab and Micro Brew beers and wine--particularlly Pinot Noir. Vineyards & Wineries have about taken over from Portland to Medford. Also Blueberries, Strawberries, and Marionberries. Oregon is all about fresh, local and organic seasonal foods.
Yummm...I think it is lunch time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

New York City - bagels, pizza, nathan's franks, real delicatessen (corned beef, pastrami, etc.), pretzels from street vendors.
New York State - apples (love macintosh), wines up near the Finger Lakes and on Long Island,


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ohio doesn't seem to have a food that represents them...other than Buckey candy,peanut butter balls dipped in chocolate...


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Seattle would be dungeness crab, coffee, apples and wines. We have a lot of seafood and a melting pot of different ethnic foods due to our diversity so I'd definitely want you to stay a week or two, wear your loosest jeans and try the best of each ethnic food. We have terrific sushi, Italian and pan-asian food! It's definitely one of the NW's foodie empires!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Miami, Florida*

Miami a partof the good old USA :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Oranges, key lime pie and fish. we have great seafood and an extremely diversified population and their foods. My personal favorites; Brazilian and Greek. For steaks I love to travel to Texas their meat is the best :chili::chili::chili: Hot dogs in NY and there is nothing like eating in ANY italian restaurant in North Village in San Francisco!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Maltbabe said:


> Miami a partof the good old USA :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Oranges, key lime pie and fish. we have great seafood and an extremely diversified population and their foods. My personal favorites; Brazilian and Greek. For steaks I love to travel to Texas their meat is the best :chili::chili::chili: Hot dogs in NY and there is nothing like eating in ANY italian restaurant in North Village in San Francisco!


My parents have Stone Crabs shipped to them, when in season (I'm not a fan of the crabs - but, oh, how they love them - with mustard sauce):thumbsup:

I agree, Brazilian food is the best!


----------

